
Getting used to Software Half-Assery - irrlichthn
http://www.irrlicht3d.org/pivot/entry.php?id=1525
======
mikestew
_On a popular discussion website, I was wondering why my submission links no
longer were upvoted, and commented to. Was my stuff suddenly not interesting
anymore? I tried looking at the site from my mobile phone, and noticed that my
submission wasn 't visible. It was only there when I was logged in. So
clearly, someone shadow banned me._

When is HN going to retire this juvenile practice?

As for the rest of the post, yeah, self-driving cars are coming _real_ soon
now. What happened to the old joke about if Microsoft made a car, would you
ride in it? Seems we forgot what the assumed answer was.

~~~
grzm
_When is HN going to retire this juvenile practice?_

Is this a general comment or in reference to the article specifically? It's
not clear to me that they're referring to HN. In particular, from what it
looks like the submitter is the author of the post. If that's the case, this
submission wouldn't show up, right? Or am I missing something?

~~~
mikestew
Didn't do forensics on author/submitter. But the parts I didn't quote
mentioned up/down arrows and other things that sure sounded like HN to me.
Finally, AFAIK, HN is the only one that fits that description (though I'll
admit to a wide swath of ignorance related to social media in general).

OTOH, it is also a general comment whether the author is referring to HN or
not. It always struck me as something that you'd find on, say, 4chan.

~~~
grzm
Gotcha. I just noticed that the HN username matched the domain of the
submission. When I read the up/down arrows on what I understood to be
submissions (not comments), I specifically thought it _wasn 't_ HN given it
has only up (and flag). That said, I'm not that familiar with other forums and
am perhaps reading that part of the submission too closely.

------
PaulHoule
Think it is bad for you, think what it is like for people to know less about
computers.

